# Yeah, I just started test - is it too soon to add gh?



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

So after 2 weeks of test, I am feeling really great!

But I'm wondering if I should add 2 or maybe 4 iu of gh to it for increased muscle. I was thinking of getting hygretropin and starting off low.

Any thoughts?  Should I wait for a month or 2? I'm 44 and not getting any younger!


----------



## DF (Oct 7, 2014)

The hyges are probably crap. Don't buy them.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

Really? Some guys swear by them. Even if it from China? 
That's the problem - never know who to believe.


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2014)

Test what ester? How much? Two weeks and feeling better? Wait another 2 weeks my friend; there's more better to come. Trust me!


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

snake said:


> Test what ester? How much? Two weeks and feeling better? Wait another 2 weeks my friend; there's more better to come. Trust me!



Good question actually. I'm pretty sure they said cyprionate at the clinic I went to, but now I'm gonna call and ask.  I was supposed to get a supply for a couple of weeks, but I haven't gotten anything yet. After each injection, I took 0.5 mg anastrazole and I'm supposed to start HCG on day 4 and 6.

As I said, I'm pretty new to all this, but gh has all the hype.  Even Rocky was using it!


----------



## DF (Oct 7, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Good question actually. I'm pretty sure they said cyprionate at the clinic I went to, but now I'm gonna call and ask.  I was supposed to get a supply for a couple of weeks, but I haven't gotten anything yet. After each injection, I took 0.5 mg anastrazole and I'm supposed to start HCG on day 4 and 6.
> 
> As I said, I'm pretty new to all this, but gh has all the hype.  Even Rocky was using it!



Oh you just started trt.  I recommend that you just stick with your trt.  Trust me most Gh is crap.  Stay far away


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 7, 2014)

Cypionate excellent... Yup what these guys said 4 weeks should be full swing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2014)

if u got real gh u can add that anytime u want.Gh takes a long time to see results but from the first pin u should sleep real good.Also u will have crazy dreams thats how I know if its real


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> if u got real gh u can add that anytime u want.Gh takes a long time to see results but from the first pin u should sleep real good.Also u will have crazy dreams thats how I know if its real



Thanks BrotherB.  And I guess carpal tunnel too?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2014)

EggheadMuscle said:


> Thanks BrotherB.  And I guess carpal tunnel too?



ya bro on 2 iu my hands were very numb .I would wake up in the morning my hands were dead asleep...Crazy fukkin dreams too


----------



## snake (Oct 7, 2014)

Ya, the test cyp is s.o.p. for TRT. Good move on the AI. Let me know how you feel in about 2 weeks. If you're not yet, you should be waking up under a tent soon.


----------



## EggheadMuscle (Oct 11, 2014)

snake said:


> Ya, the test cyp is s.o.p. for TRT. Good move on the AI. Let me know how you feel in about 2 weeks. If you're not yet, you should be waking up under a tent soon.


Oh yeah! Hard to sleep sometimes! (Ha! Get it? I made a funny!)


----------

